# WIFI + Router + Phone



## tanmaymohan (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Guys


I have a MTNL 2mbps broadband connection with modem : 410TC1 which is in turn connected to my PC and my Nano Wifi Router 
TP-LINK WR702N. through this i am able to access internet on all wifi enabled devices in my home. 

But i would like to know how to share files between the PC and my Android phone

Coz my Pc works on Modem ip 192.168.1.2(default gateway 192.168.1.1-mtnl)
              n
Phones  work on wifi ip 192.168.0.1(default gateway 192.168.0.254-tplink) 


Thanks in advance
Tanmay Mohan


----------

